# Do you link to our site?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

There is a direct relationship between the amount of traffic that GoldenRetrieverForum.com website receives and the number of websites which link to our site. 
I created this poll to find out how many of you are supporting our forum by linking to us and from which websites.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

No not yet anyway; but when we revamp Ryley's Run website, I thought about putting your link on there for people to go to. After Ryleys Run on the 23 we are revamping the website. Adding some new pages and now with us being a 501c3 we have board members and what not to add to the site. So we want to add your link.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Brinkleysmom, please do so. This forum does a lot of good work for Golden Retriever enthusiasts and more websites links to us, more exposure and search engine relevancy we get, so I would really appreciate your help.
Thanks.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Joe said:


> Brinkleysmom, please do so. This forum does a lot of good work for Golden Retriever enthusiasts and more websites links to us, more exposure and search engine relevancy we get, so I would really appreciate your help.
> Thanks.


Absolutely. Be glad to do it and add it on. The website has gone over the three thousand hits so its getting lots of looks considering it has only been up since the end of March. With more happening, it will get more exposure and that means more hits for links on our site. With all that we are planning and there are a few surprises, it is guaranteed to bring more hits to the site. So not a problem at all. It belongs on there since you do so much to help promote Ryleys Run. Thanks for your help as well.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes, not only we link from many posts here on this forum to Riley's Run website, but I also personally answered couple emails and private messages regarding registration and location of your website,... last one just this morning...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Joe said:


> Yes, not only we link from many posts here on this forum to Riley's Run website, but I also personally answered couple emails and private messages regarding registration and location of your website,... last one just this morning...


Thanks so much Joe. I appreciate that. That is why I said, once we revamp the site, the forum will have its link. I think it will be great for both. We have so much going on for R.R. that it will be wonderful for all parties. Thanks so much for helping us out.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I have had links to GRF in the past, but right now, I don't have any sites up and running....

I do tell people about the forum, as I'm pretty proud of what we've got here. I end up talking to other golden owners at parks, etc, and I usually tell them to check the forum out...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I have had links to GRF in the past, but right now, I don't have any sites up and running....
> 
> I do tell people about the forum, as I'm pretty proud of what we've got here. I end up talking to other golden owners at parks, etc, and I usually tell them to check the forum out...


I do the same thing Rick. I tell people at the park, who I think would enjoy it or if I run into some people at the pet store and we start talking which, when I have Brinks with me, generally happens. She just has that way of getting people to start up a conversation. LOL!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> She just has that way of getting people to start up a conversation. LOL!!!


I wonder if that's just a golden thing.....amazing that you can strike up conversations with anyone walking their dog.....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I have past the forum address,quite a bit but do not own a website so i don't have a link,there.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks guys for passing the word. Sometimes this networking is the best way to promote. Thanks.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I have a link on my website. It's been there for a longgggg time


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I also have a link on Amber's website and it's been there for a long time too 
It's not much but we do try our best. 

HERE IT IS! 
Amberdog


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Hmmm!*

Hey Rick, is it possible to put a link to grf on my business web site?? let me know! thanks!:curtain:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rachel's Mom said:


> Hey Rick, is it possible to put a link to grf on my business web site?? let me know! thanks!:curtain:


Yep...we sure can. We'd just need to know where you'd want it added. In the future, we'll add Links pages....but for now, we could add it on the main page, contact us page or about us....


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks!*



RickGibbs said:


> Yep...we sure can. We'd just need to know where you'd want it added. In the future, we'll add Links pages....but for now, we could add it on the main page, contact us page or about us....


thanks rick! The main page for now, Joe has done so much for me! allowing me to use his forum to announce my business! thanks rick!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I had to vote have a website but don't link at this time but per our PM the link that use to be my forum will direct here in the next couple of days.

Hooch


----------



## EllyMay (Jun 8, 2007)

I currently do not. I am not sure if my site is one that would want to do reciprocal links. I do have a way of promoting rescues (and as a matter of fact, the Golden Rescue that I had been promoting seems to have disappeared without a trace) but some forums are sticky about site promotion so I do not "speak until spoken to".


----------

